# Lamancha/Kiko buckling



## Rockytopsis (Oct 5, 2007)

http://s820.beta.photobucket.com/user/r ... sort=3&o=0

I sure would love to find this guy a home. I think he would make a great pack goat. He stands very square and is friendly.

I he is 5 weeks old now and I would be willing to work with him more.

Nancy


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Aw, what a cutie! Phil thinks he looks weird, but I think he's adorable! I love the mini ears! Cool spotting too.


----------

